
Source code of the official German corona app published - s9w
https://github.com/corona-warn-app/cwa-app-android
======
high_derivative
Easter egg:

[https://github.com/corona-warn-app/cwa-app-
android/blob/mast...](https://github.com/corona-warn-app/cwa-app-
android/blob/master/Corona-Warn-
App/src/main/java/de/rki/coronawarnapp/risk/RiskLevelConstants.kt#L9)

object RiskLevelConstants { const val UNKNOWN_RISK_INITIAL = 0 const val
NO_CALCULATION_POSSIBLE_TRACING_OFF = 1 const val LOW_LEVEL_RISK = 2 const val
INCREASED_RISK = 3 const val UNKNOWN_RISK_OUTDATED_RESULTS = 4 const val
UNDETERMINED = 9001 }

The undetermined risk level is over 9000?

------
Shared404
I'm in the US, but I'm glad to see the German gov. move to embrace OSS.
Hopefully the progress made there will spread to other parts of the world.

edit: I can't spell right the first time.

